# Its the little things that get ya



## silk (May 25, 2009)

It figures you work with running chainsaws near your body in the tree day in and day out without issue...

Then on a simple Pruning job you take yourself out with the Fanno hand saw.







Climbing down 40 ft out of the tree while I was bleeding all over my ropes was 
a first for me.

15 stitches later and I am as good as new, but most of all the lesson was learned to always make sure ya got the gloves on.






Boy do I feel stupid.


----------



## wigglesworth (May 25, 2009)

OUCH!!! sorry man, that looks like it hurt. I bet that one doesn't happen again huh?


----------



## Saw Dust Smoken (May 25, 2009)

*hand saw*

Hand saw causes me more problems than the chainsaw also.


----------



## silk (May 25, 2009)

Funny that is exactly what the boss said when it happened.

"them F******* saws, I tell ya are worse than a chainsaw"


----------



## spiffy1 (May 25, 2009)

Minus the stitches: been there, done that.


----------



## BuddhaKat (May 25, 2009)

That's gonna leave a mark. :jawdrop:


----------



## Lawnmowerboy48 (May 25, 2009)

But really gloves? I do not climb with leather gloves and the smurf gloves that I wear would have done little to prevent that kind of injury. I am also fortunate to have a a neighbor who is a nurse and does stitches on the dinner table!!!


----------



## clearance (May 25, 2009)

I would rather be cut with a handsaw, been cut with a chainsaw and it made those pics look like scratch. Rather, I cut myself, my own fault.


----------



## silk (May 25, 2009)

Lawnmowerboy48 said:


> But really gloves? I do not climb with leather gloves and the smurf gloves that I wear would have done little to prevent that kind of injury. I am also fortunate to have a a neighbor who is a nurse and does stitches on the dinner table!!!



I have some nice mountain bike gloves with a hard plastic all the way to the knuckles that I cut the finger tips off for climbing. For sure if I had "remembered to bring them with me that day" This thread would not be here  

FYI

For anyone who lives in BC Canada and knows the stress of the ER and the long wait times for non life threatening type injuries walk in clinics are the best. Not only do the staff love something other than a common cold/flu "that interferes with peoples TV viewing pleasure" but your in and out in 1/2 hour when your bleeding all over there floor.


----------

